# "Black Watch" Play Coming to Toronto June 2008



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I posted this, and I've just received an e-mail indicating that the play is going to be in Toronto from June 6 thru 15 at the Luminato Festival. (.pdf)

No word on dates/venues, but will share once I find them.

Promo video of the play, produced by the National Theatre of Scotland, here.


----------



## davidk (14 Feb 2008)

I've read some reviews about this, looks pretty interesting. Especially their use of unconventional venues.

Now if only they would come to Montreal - Black Watch at the Black Watch...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2008)

Hey, I wrote to the theatre in Edinburgh, so they know.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2012)

The play has been posted in 10 minute chunks on YouTube, for those who never go the chance to see it.  The BBC shop no longer lists the DVD as available, unfortunately - and it seems that it was only offered in Region 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4cIV-e1wcU


----------

